# HTPC BUILD



## bastafari (Sep 13, 2011)

Hey guys how's everybody doing? Since I've been a member of this community for a little bit and love everything android I wanted to start this thread here for your input and feedback. So I want to build an HTPC. I currently have a Google TV and because of certain limitations I dont have a smooth or simple way of streaming movies to it. Enter the HTPC: more and better support for several media formats, 3rd party support for HTPC clients, game emulation, and PORN. Just kidding, my android can do that last one. Now I wanted to use an NES as my case. I am open to other retro equipment suggestions but I would like to use something retroish but perhaps I would refinish the outside with paint and backlighting, whatevs. So this is what I plan to do. Use a mini ITX board, incorporate a bluetooth dongle or input, IR input, DVD or Blue Ray player, Blue tooth NES controls, Run Windows, use XBMC, Keep heat low and system quiet, I guess thats it. Im sure that some of you may not be familiar NES PC's and should definatly do a google search and check out WesMW's YouTube channel here http://www.youtube.com/user/buddwm, amongst others. So thats pretty much it. I thought about using a GameCube but the dimensions are too small IMO. I just got a non working NES off ebay so now I need to start getting parts. So thats it. Your comments are welcome. Thanks in advance.

P.S. I have used the native google TV media client and Avia and Even Plex to stram via DLNA but that lack of support for ISO and lag from streaming from my PC and Mac kills me.

P.S.S. I was thinking about making an android PC but I know nothing about that and imagine I would lose some of the functionality I want but would like to have an android experience so I guess I can run bluestacks for now. I guess I can call this project KANG-TENDO.


----------



## bastafari (Sep 13, 2011)

Here its what I had lying around, some DDR and fans. I have a busted laptop so i can probably harvest at least a hard drive out of it. Really need to research Mini boards now.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cookiemonster84 (Mar 1, 2012)

If you have the money I'd recommend this one. All you'd need is a hd if your ddr is ddr3.

Just an idea but you could use the game slot as a hot swap bay for hard drives if whatever board you get is compatible with that?


----------



## bastafari (Sep 13, 2011)

Sorry but there isnt a link so im not sure what is the MB your talkig about. I was looking at this for a MB: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138327


----------



## Cookiemonster84 (Mar 1, 2012)

Sorry it was supposed to link to one on TD that included a cpu. That one you linked is better though because you can use your android phone as a remote.


----------



## bastafari (Sep 13, 2011)

Starting to hack at the nes case. Going to seal the door shut and make a slot for the dvd drive to open and sit flush with the case. Thought about putting a USB slot where the power reset button is. Conflicted about the controller ports. I would like to keep it to hint at what it is/was. Or can put more USB ports

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bastafari (Sep 13, 2011)

Oh shit! XBMC coming to android!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------

